# Buying Substrate



## jor71 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am planning on going to home depot to buy a bag of cypress mulch, as oppose to going to a reptile shop and paying an arm and a leg.

Do I need to be aware of anything before purchasing a bag of cypress mulch? Can I just buy any bag of cypress mulch?

also, should I mix the substrate like use both cypress mulch and eucalyptus mulch?


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 15, 2008)

Just make sure it's plain cypress. I picked up a couple bags at home depot the other day.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been getting huge bags of cypress mulch from home depot 1.97 for years. they may not have it now you have to stack up on it when it is out of season. it's the real thing.


----------



## Beazer (Jul 15, 2008)

Like John said, make sure its nothing but cypress. A lot of companies toss in crap with the cypress that is unhealthy to your herp. If you can get pure cypress, get twice milled stuff and be sure to bake it in the oven. If theres no pure cypress there, you can get it online for sure at boas and balls. Just remember to bake it.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Nero (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow thats a great idea I wish I woulda thought of that screw the pet stores im shopping at home depot!!!!


----------



## jor71 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beazer said:


> Like John said, make sure its nothing but cypress. A lot of companies toss in crap with the cypress that is unhealthy to your herp. If you can get pure cypress, get twice milled stuff and be sure to bake it in the oven. If theres no pure cypress there, you can get it online for sure at boas and balls. Just remember to bake it.
> 
> -Jon DeLong



I was not aware that I would need to bake it. This may be a stupid question, but how high do I bake the mulch? also, for how long do I bake it?

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Nero (Jul 16, 2008)

Since I live in the desert it gets about 115 + in july and aug. Would it be okay just to put it in a bag and let it sit out all day? Im just not good with ovens i dont wanna burn down my place lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

I've read you can leave the "completely sealed" bag in your driveway to kill any bugs in there. I don't remember how long, probably all day to heat the bag all the way through.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Beazer said:


> Like John said, make sure its nothing but cypress. A lot of companies toss in crap with the cypress that is unhealthy to your herp. If you can get pure cypress, get twice milled stuff and be sure to bake it in the oven. If theres no pure cypress there, you can get it online for sure at boas and balls. Just remember to bake it.
> 
> -Jon DeLong



so does this mean you should bake ALL cypress :?: no matter where you get it.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Nero said:


> Since I live in the desert it gets about 115 + in july and aug. Would it be okay just to put it in a bag and let it sit out all day? Im just not good with ovens i dont wanna burn down my place lol




:yik how can anyone live there :?: when it hits 90 here I run for cover :!: I love man made air.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 16, 2008)

i just bought 6 cu feet of cypress for about 61 bucks. (3 2cu,ft bags) welcome to california, the land of no cypress


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

I have not had any luck with Home Depot or Lowes in my area selling cyprus. It's a drag.


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got mine from LLL Reptile. 48 quarts (comes in a big trash bag filled) for about 30 bucks shipped to CA.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/bedding/wood-chip-substrates/">http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/rep ... ubstrates/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 16, 2008)

how many quarts per cubic foot? did i get ripped off again?

ok, did the math. 48 quarts comes to 2772 cubic inches
1 cubic foot = 1 728 cubic inches
so it's a little smaller than a two cu ft. bag.

here's where i got mine:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-19998/2-CUFT%2C-Cypress-Mulch%2C/Detail">http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/t ... %2C/Detail</a><!-- m -->


----------



## angelrose (Jul 16, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I have not had any luck with Home Depot or Lowes in my area selling cyprus. It's a drag.



lately me too ! they told me they were shipping it to the flooded areas. so where are you getting cypress now ?


----------



## jor71 (Jul 16, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> how many quarts per cubic foot? did i get ripped off again?



1 cubic foot = 29.9220779 US quarts

6 (cubic feet) = 179.532468 US quarts


You did fine....


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I have not had any luck with Home Depot or Lowes in my area selling cyprus. It's a drag.


I get mine at Agway. There are a few of them in NJ. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=agway+new+jersey&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. There is one 13 miles away from me. I will have to check it out.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Thanks, Dave. There is one 13 miles away from me. I will have to check it out.


Call them first. Even though it's the Agway brand cypress, not all stores stock it. You might have to shop around or have them order it for you.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Will do, Thanks again.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 17, 2008)

I use plain old Peat Moss. It works great and you can get it just about anywhere.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 17, 2008)

watch out though, if any of that moss in there comes back to life as it does some times it'll leach all the alkiline out of the water and make it acidic.

or so i'm told.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to know. I've never had problems so far. That's good to know though.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> I use plain old Peat Moss. It works great and you can get it just about anywhere.


I'd be afraid of them inhaling the fine dust.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 17, 2008)

If you keep it moist it doesn't have dust. It takes a little more work but It's not really all that bad. But I understand what you mean. They inhale dust in the wild. I'm sure their system would be used to it. To an extent. I've never seen a burrow that the entrance wasn't just powdery dust. Not that I've seen one other than pictures . Just trying to make a point.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

When our male Blue Tegu got impacted from, I assume from eating his cypress mulch, I changed him to organic top soil (as suggested by someone in another forum). When he couldn't burrow in it I added some peat moss. It was softer but he still wouldn't burrow in it. I talked to Bobby and he said the dirt and peat moss was bad for him and to go back to mulch, except to spray it with a diluted vinegar/water mixture (to make it less palatable).


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 18, 2008)

So in other words douche your substrate .To make it's less likely to be eaten. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL Thank god that doesn't apply to all things. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 18, 2008)

LLLLOOOOLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll let that pass.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 19, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> i just bought 6 cu feet of cypress for about 61 bucks. (3 2cu,ft bags) welcome to california, the land of no cypress




I too live in CA, and have never used cypress. I use redwood mulch from the brand "gorrila hair" and though baking the mulch is a good idea it's not really all that feasible for the amount of substrate needed in large enclosures.


----------



## olympus (Jul 19, 2008)

I also get my mulch from agway.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Sorry couldn't help myself.


I know, I expected the douche response. That's what it is! I'm not sure if it helped or even if I used enough.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 21, 2008)

i thought redwood mulch contained phenols??


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 26, 2008)

Is kellog gromulch ok? Its not cypress, but california sucks and doesn't sell it as you all know. and its natural.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.kellogggarden.com/new/products-gallery/national-chain/index.php">http://www.kellogggarden.com/new/produc ... /index.php</a><!-- m -->
[/img]


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 26, 2008)

To be honest, I"ve never baked any of my cypress and never had any issues.

Buy plain cypress, no dies are additives.


----------



## Markie (Aug 1, 2008)

Is anyone else's cypress really splintery and chunky? That kind of sounds like a weird way to describe it, but that's how my cypress was and it didn't seem right..


----------



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 12, 2008)

I've used ground coconut for a while now and have had no problems. Plus it holds moisture very well. You can buy it in compacted bricks. Soak it in water and it grows like one of those sponges in the pill capsules.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 13, 2008)

anyone know of redwood contains phenols??

i would love to use it in my inclosures as it's dirty cheap here and is the consistancy of shredded chunky hair, perfect for adding volume to my cypress.

dude, DONT use that kellog stuff! thats fertalizer! it's just a ton of chemicles in a little dirt.


----------

